# New Boat Accessory



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

I purchased a new boat accessory last week and had an opportunity to use it this weekend. Didn't really help with the actual fishing per se, but really made the outing that much more enjoyable. Can't wait to use it every weekend.
[attachment=0:3mljrrl4]Picture.jpg[/attachment:3mljrrl4]

SlapShot


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is a good looking outfit! The only thing it is missing is fishing buddy; where should I meet you? :mrgreen: No report to report?


----------

